# I finally used some evaporust!



## Tom O (May 21, 2021)

I have purchased 2 chucks for $100.00 a 6” 3 jaw & a 8” 4 jaw that looked not that great. I found some evaporust at Princess Auto and took the 3 jaw apart letting it soak for 24 hrs then giving it a scrub with scotchbrite. It’s definitely a night and day solution. Next up will be the 4 jaw.


----------



## David_R8 (May 21, 2021)

It's amazing stuff!


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> It's amazing stuff!



Suggestion, besides using scotchbrite also include a brass wire brush and old tooth brush with your arsenal of weapons.


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> It's amazing stuff!



Which one, the $34.99 jug or the $9.99 supersafe jug?


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Which one, the $34.99 jug or the $9.99 supersafe jug?



Same stuff, one is 4L the other 1L.


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Same stuff, one is 4L the other 1L.



Hi Craig, not the way I read it from PA's website. Check it out.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/sea...Nrpp=50&Rdm=302&searchType=simple&type=search

SKU 8606360 $79.99 and SKU 8606352 $34.99 and SKU 8913048 $9.99


----------



## Tom O (May 21, 2021)

I did use the toothbrush not that much though the one I bought was the jug and a bucket from Home Depot I’m going to have to pick up a lid though as a afterthought.


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hi Craig, not the way I read it from PA's website. Check it out.
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/searchresults?Nr=product.active:1&Ntt=evaporust*&Nty=1&No=0&Nrpp=50&Rdm=302&searchType=simple&type=search
> 
> SKU 8606360 $79.99 and SKU 8606352 $34.99 and SKU 8913048 $9.99



Dunno, they are all labeled "Super Safe Rust Remover".  1L, 4L, and 13L sizes.


----------



## Tom O (May 21, 2021)

I didn’t see the large bucket ( with parts container) if I did I would have got that one 13 litres compared to 3 litres. Should be all the same Keith Rucker says you can water it down and to cover it so it doesn’t evaporate.


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Dunno, they are all labeled "Super Safe Rust Remover".  1L, 4L, and 13L sizes.



Hi Craig, taking a closer second look at the labels I totally agree with your observation. Unsure as to the why PA lists SKU 8913048 $9.99 as super safe rust remover and not the other two sizes? There are times web pages suck and you need to be a mind reader. LOL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 21, 2021)

Good stuff indeed, use it quite a bit.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2021)

Good score on these chucks - at $50 each they were worth it even for the backplate.


----------



## Tom O (May 22, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Good score on these chucks - at $50 each they were worth it even for the backplate.


The three jaw is in great condition I can’t really see any wear and is still tight. The jaws are numbered but I couldn’t see any numbering on the chuck body looking at the thread start height on the jaws confirmed their # position/order and seem to meet up properly in the center.
I’ll put up some picks of the 4 jaw when I do it as far as the backing plates alas I have the screw on but will hang on to them for future upgrades.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 23, 2021)

Yes it is pricy. There are cheaper rust removers, some messy, some slow.


----------



## Tom O (May 26, 2021)

Just to update this is the 8” 4 jaw after a good soak next will be the center support that is in need of some tlc. I’ve no idea what it is off of.


----------



## Brent H (May 27, 2021)

That center support "looks" like it could be off a Standard Modern Utilathe





Very similar


----------



## Hacker (May 27, 2021)

Looks good! The Evapo-Rust is great stuff. I just picked of three Starrett beveled straight edges and they have some surface rust and need a soaking. The problem I have is the one is 36" and I haven't come up with a way of soaking it with out using a large amount of the stuff.


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Just to update this is the 8” 4 jaw after a good soak next will be the center support that is in need of some tlc. I’ve no idea what it is off of.
> View attachment 15035
> View attachment 15036



Chucks look fantastic, well done!


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Hacker said:


> Looks good! The Evapo-Rust is great stuff. I just picked of three Starrett beveled straight edges and they have some surface rust and need a soaking. The problem I have is the one is 36" and I haven't come up with a way of soaking it with out using a large amount of the stuff.



Why not use a short length of old eaves trough with ends bent up to hold the Evapo-Rust?


----------



## Hacker (May 27, 2021)

That is a good suggestion and that gave me an idea. I have some 3" PVC pipe left over and if I put a cap on it, that should work. Thanks


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Hacker said:


> That is a good suggestion and that gave me an idea. I have some 3" PVC pipe left over and if I put a cap on it, that should work. Thanks



Hey Hacker, whatever works for you! Always a good reason why we don't turf out unused stuff. LOL


----------



## Hacker (May 27, 2021)

So true, the problem I have is finding where I have stashed those bits and pieces. LOL


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Hacker said:


> That is a good suggestion and that gave me an idea. I have some 3" PVC pipe left over and if I put a cap on it, that should work. Thanks



When we were building the Vickers Vedette flying boat at our Western Development Museum we used eaves trough to soak the different lengths of birch strips in hot water to aid bending said birch for wing ribs. Once the strips became pliable they were then fastened to a peg board like jigs largely dependent on required bend.  A time consuming, tedious process but it worked well.


----------



## francist (May 27, 2021)

I’ve also used quick and dirty trays or troughs scabbed together from fence boards or whatever wood you have around. Line it with a garbage bag or similar plastic and you’re good to go. No need to get fancy with seams or anything, it only needs to contain the liquid for a day or two, and you can fit the tray to the artifact so as to economize on the solution.

Jars filled with water, rocks, marbles etc can also be placed in the tank to bulk up the volume so you don’t need as much actual chemical to cover the piece.


----------



## Hacker (May 27, 2021)

Dusty said:


> When we were building the Vickers Vedette flying boat at our Western Development Museum we used eaves trough to soak the different lengths of birch strips in hot water to aid bending said birch for wing ribs. Once the strips became pliable they were then fastened to a peg board like jigs largely dependent on required bend.  A time consuming, tedious process but it worked well.


Isn't that the same process as building a canoe?


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Hacker said:


> Isn't that the same process as building a canoe?



Very similar although I've never built a canoe. Used one many times hunting moose in my younger days and no not made of birch bark!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 27, 2021)

Hacker said:


> Looks good! The Evapo-Rust is great stuff. I just picked of three Starrett beveled straight edges and they have some surface rust and need a soaking. The problem I have is the one is 36" and I haven't come up with a way of soaking it with out using a large amount of the stuff.


Cookie sheet?


----------



## Dusty (May 27, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Cookie sheet?



First eat the cookies, yummy!


----------



## Tom O (May 27, 2021)

Brent H said:


> That center support "looks" like it could be off a Standard Modern Utilathe
> View attachment 15037
> 
> Very similar


That looks like it I’ll have to flip it over and check the other side to confirm.


----------



## YYCHM (May 27, 2021)

Brent H said:


> That center support "looks" like it could be off a Standard Modern Utilathe  Very similar



Na, I don't think so......






Not a 9" anyways.


----------



## Brent H (May 27, 2021)

@YYCHM : Ya Craig there is a lot of difference between the 10 and 9 " utilathes.  There are a few "similarities"  to tie the family together but the 10 and 12" utilathes have a few things that changed up.  Here is a pic of the steady rest as advertised for the 10 and 12






That green one I originally posted was a steady rest for a 10" Utilathe for sale in the USA a number of years back when I was trying to find one and failed....sigh...LOL


----------



## Brent H (May 27, 2021)

@YYCHM : you are probably correct though - maybe a south bend ? The casting looks to be different, ah well......


----------



## Hacker (May 29, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Very similar although I've never built a canoe. Used one many times hunting moose in my younger days and no not made of birch bark!


I haven't built one either but have several friends that have built cedar ones and have always been amazed at how far you can bend the wood without breaking it and still maintain strength.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 15, 2021)

francist said:


> I’ve also used quick and dirty trays or troughs scabbed together from fence boards or whatever wood you have around. Line it with a garbage bag or similar plastic and you’re good to go. No need to get fancy with seams or anything, it only needs to contain the liquid for a day or two, and you can fit the tray to the artifact so as to economize on the solution.
> 
> Jars filled with water, rocks, marbles etc can also be placed in the tank to bulk up the volume so you don’t need as much actual chemical to cover the piece.



Building on your idea, why not skip the trough and the marbles. Just use the plastic bag and then vacuum the air out. The evacuated bag will take up the space and minimize the fluid required. Big or small zip-locks for small parts, garbage bags for large parts. Garbage bags can be sealed with vacuum clamps or skip the vacuum and just bury it in sand or dirt. Lots of both on my farm.


----------



## francist (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I suppose you could do that. What one wants to watch though is that you minimize surface contact between the part and anything else in the solution, including the walls of the container, lest one gets “shadows” from fluid starvation. In worst case scenarios, nasty tide marks can develop at the interface between air and solution if there is anything exposed (or an air pocket). Several attempts have been made using saturated paper towels to cover the part but those (at least all the ones I’ve seen) have not gone as planned and the result is akin to the part being branded with a Bounty-brand waffle maker.

My experience with heavy items in liquid-filled plastic bags usually doesn’t end well, and I like to have good control and see what’s going on inside the vessel to make sure the parts are separated. But there’s only one way to find out — you could start an evaporust farm like they do for forensic analysis on corpses…


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 16, 2021)

francist said:


> Well I suppose you could do that. What one wants to watch though is that you minimize surface contact between the part and anything else in the solution, including the walls of the container, lest one gets “shadows” from fluid starvation. In worst case scenarios, nasty tide marks can develop at the interface between air and solution if there is anything exposed (or an air pocket). Several attempts have been made using saturated paper towels to cover the part but those (at least all the ones I’ve seen) have not gone as planned and the result is akin to the part being branded with a Bounty-brand waffle maker.
> 
> My experience with heavy items in liquid-filled plastic bags usually doesn’t end well, and I like to have good control and see what’s going on inside the vessel to make sure the parts are separated. But there’s only one way to find out — you could start an evaporust farm like they do for forensic analysis on corpses…



I love a good problem. To be clear, I have never used the stuff and don't really know what I'm talking about..... Pun intended...... I chimed in because you guys seemed concerned about coverage and also about using too much fluid. 

That said, this sounds like another big problem that will be easy once solved. So how about adding agitation or circulation? A small battery powered device (in another small liquid proof container)? Circulation/agitation is probably a good idea anyway!

I did make a note about this stuff to get some next time I go to the city. I've never used it, so it's about time I did!


----------

